# Merchandise?



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Can someone advise when to expect delivery of two ladies T-Shirts. I was told at TTOC AGM that it would be a couple of weeks? They were ordered 13/06/03.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

The Ladies T Shirts are custom made for us and have a minimum order quantity of 25. We now have 25 orders and the are being prepared. All orders for this item should be completed within 7-10 days.

Unfortunately the lead times for these items may not have been clear in the original details on the TTOC website, for which we apologise.

Please bear with us !


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Any further information as to delivery ?

Should we have ordered winter jumpers instead ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry for chasing but it would be nice to know what the status is with this order as I was under the assupmtion that they were ready to be shipped 3-4 weeks ago.

Or perhaps my order has been mislaid ?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

If you are chasing an order please let us know what your membership number is. The best thing to do is to send me an email [email protected] or an IM with your name and membership number. I can then let you know what the status of your order is.

I think we're having a few problems with the ttoc.co.uk domain and email at the moment, so IM might be best.

Graeme


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Good news!

The T shirts have arrived with the supplier. They will be getting them printed up and sent out over the next couple of days, so they should arrive on your doorstep next week. They will be delivered direct from the supplier to reduce any further delays.

We will have a small stock that we can draw on for new orders, so we won't suffer the same delay if you want to place an order now. Due to the minimum order quantities, once the stock is gone, we will need to accumulate more orders before we can place another order with the supplier.

We are also moving forward with some of the other items aswell. The first batch of tax disc holders have been shipped, so they should be delivered over the next couple of days too.

As we sell more merchandise, we will build up stocks, so that we can turn orders around much quicker than we have been able to so far.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

are you guys still able to supply me with some TTOC stuff for the cannonball (now I have lots of nice TTOC logo's on the car)...

www.ton-up-racing.com... and click on the diary.

I should be at AmD on Friday if someone from the TTOC is coming up?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> are you guys still able to supply me with some TTOC stuff for the cannonball (now I have lots of nice TTOC logo's on the car)...
> 
> www.ton-up-racing.com... and click on the diary.
> 
> I should be at AmD on Friday if someone from the TTOC is coming up?


We'll all be there on Saturday, so I guess we'll miss you :-/

If you're there on Saturday, then sure we'll see what we can bring along


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Ha, well done for spotting my deliberate mistake 

what I meant to say was that I will be there on Saturday!!!

So i'll see you there 

/looks at his watch and wonders if it's time to go home yet/ :


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Received the tops today! The Mrs is away so they are a bit flat chested Â ;D


































Quality of the tops is good, the writing around the TT is a bit fuzzy, not sure if this was intented. Quite like the sparkly bits inside the TT logo!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks Mike ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How do we go about ordering merchandise once a memeber , I meant to get a TTOC tax disc holder when at AMD but got distracted .

Jonah


----------

